# 3 Cordless Tools



## Vol

From Successful farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/top-shops/3-cordless-tool-advances


----------



## somedevildawg

Id stay away from the Worx brand, not too bad for the homeowner crowd tho......Rigid has a lifetime warranty, if they actually honor it, that's purity impressive....I generally stick to Makita for cordless but I do like the Milwaukee line up....had no idea Worx was marketing one.


----------



## rjmoses

From my experience, most of the tools are OK---it's the batteries that have a problem! I look at the replacement cost for the batteries and expected lifetime (after having been burnt by Black and Decker!).

After time, I've become a firm believer in Dewalt and Stihl as my main tool manufacturers.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430

I like Milwaukee tools, but done all over, I'd go with DeWalt.
They're easier to find parts & repairs and I like their cordless nail guns.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I'm with Ralph in that batteries are the biggest issue. I have a very nice set of Milwaukee V28 tools, but my batteries have lost their stamina. I bought the set after a local hardware store put on a display where they used a cordless sawzaw to sawzaw a unibody car in half with one battery. Those days are long gone for my batteries, but my tools are still performing flawlessly. Replacement battery costs are nearly the cost of the whole set new. I might have to take a chance on some flea-bay batteries.


----------



## JD3430

Same here V-28 tools great, batteries shot.


----------



## JD3430

I did buy one of the newer batteries and it is excellent


----------



## CowboyRam

When the batteries are done, it is almost as cheap to buy a whole new tool.


----------



## slowzuki

Managed to accumulate 5 different brands before settling on milwaulkee tools. By far favourite tool is the 1/2" fuel impact gun. Use it constantly.


----------



## somedevildawg

Makita....just wish they made a grease gun


----------



## JD3430

CowboyRam said:


> When the batteries are done, it is almost as cheap to buy a whole new tool.


Found a source for the new style 28V batteries for $99 free shipping. They are rebuilt, but they use brand name batteries inside. 
Mine looks bran new


----------



## rjmoses

The scam on all these tools is that you buy the tool, then have to buy their replacement batteries at exorbitant prices.

Being sometimes smarter that the average bear, I beat Black and Deckers $60 battery pack for the 18V version by buying Harbor Freights 18V drill battery packs for $13. It takes 10 minutes and a hot soldering iron to move the HF batteries into the B&D housing!

Nuk-nuk-nuk.

Ralph

It's awfully hard to outwit a half-wit.


----------



## somedevildawg

Ralph is correct....is it a scam on the batteries. I've don't the same thing.....also have "jolted" the batteries and got a bit more life before having to replace. It's a sketchy procedure but sometimes removes the "memory" built up in Ni-Cads.....but alas, most of my tools are now li-ion. I'm not sure on those.....I like the smaller size, I like the power to weight ratio, but they don't seem to last as long....well, maybe they do, but when they go, they go quickly.....ain't gonna "milk" any more out of it like a ni-cad. They don't seem to work as well in colder weather either, not that I have to worry about that much 
it's one thing I always have admired about Makita, they still offer batteries for my 25 yr old drill.....


----------



## slowzuki

I've never had anywhere near the life from nicad's as lithium. I had 6 18 volt nicad packs when I built my house with 3 chargers going full time. With the cool down time before they would start to charge we would run out of batteries all the time. All last about 2 years before becoming garbage.

Replaced with 4 amp-hour lithium power tools, instead of 20 mins a battery would last 2-4 hours of continuous use and charge in half the time. 2 batteries did more work than the 6 before. Sure is nice on a steel roof or up on scaffolding, no passing batteries up and down.


----------



## somedevildawg

You shoulda had a corded tool for building a house......how many houses you built with them li-ions? I have noticed little difference with the exception of power to weight, that ultimately gives the advantage to li-ion.....my battery life, ie. Cycle times doesn't seem to be as good with li-ion, but perhaps that's because I used the ni-cads till they wouldn't hold a charge. The li-ions seem to peter-out quicker and need replacing sooner and are more expensive to replace, of course it matters not as the only thing available in new tools seems to be li-ion....and that's a good thing cause the tool sure is handy with the small/lightweight li-ions


----------



## slowzuki

I found the nicad packs just couldn't handle the impact drivers. You could move them to the drill and keep going but around 50% they lost so much speed and power it was a waste on the impact. Lithium runs the impact wide open until dead. To be fair my old nicad packs are about the same size as my new lithium packs so the newer ones are obviously much higher capacity batteries.

My only complaint about lithium is out in -30 you have to keep them in your coat until they get used a few minutes and heat up.

My m18 1/2" impact has blown me away, did almost 48 wheel bolts on wagons that were rusted / seized so bad I was standing bouncing on the breaker bar when trying by hand. Every one smoking hot when they came out. Battery was down a bar.


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> Makita....just wish they made a grease gun


But they don't. That is why I have Milwaukee. Fine tools.

Carpenter friend told me to buy Makita or Milwaukee. He knows a lot more than I on the subject. If they made a blue grease gun, I wpulda went that route.


----------



## slowzuki

Makita makes some kind of clip on one that mounts on their drills.


----------



## somedevildawg

Never seen that one....sounds interesting.


----------



## slowzuki

https://www.kmstools.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Photo-Mar-28-12-07-33-PM.jpg


----------



## Vol

slowzuki said:


> https://www.kmstools.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Photo-Mar-28-12-07-33-PM.jpg


Monstrosity....like carrying a crowbar in your back pocket.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

It is large....I'm bettin it works well like most Makita products, but man it's awkward looking


----------



## mlappin

slowzuki said:


> I've never had anywhere near the life from nicad's as lithium. I had 6 18 volt nicad packs when I built my house with 3 chargers going full time. With the cool down time before they would start to charge we would run out of batteries all the time. All last about 2 years before becoming garbage.
> 
> Replaced with 4 amp-hour lithium power tools, instead of 20 mins a battery would last 2-4 hours of continuous use and charge in half the time. 2 batteries did more work than the 6 before. Sure is nice on a steel roof or up on scaffolding, no passing batteries up and down.


Ran into that with the last three grain bins we put up, had all our ni-cad batteries out and single and double charger going all the time, course it don't help when the help doesn't listen and try to run the batteries almost completely dead, soon as they start to drop off I like to get em in the charger.

DeWalt offers and adapter, use your 20v lithium batteries in the 18 volt stuff, a 20v in an old 18volt tool makes it seem better than new.


----------



## labdwakin

I've been pretty happy with the Ryobi 18V Li Ion stuff so far... still not fully committed but I get a lot of work out of them and they seem to hold up pretty well. Bought my impact drill 4 years ago and it's still chugging right along. I also have the circular saw, standard cordless drill, and 2" 18ga brad nailer that all use the same batteries.


----------



## JD3430

If anyone has Milwaukee V-28's, I just bought a 2nd rebuilt battery from Ibatterys.com for only $79.
I have been using my first battery pretty hard and the V-28's feel like new tools again!
I'm pretty jazzed because the tools themselves are still excellent, the batteries were shot. Now that I've found a cheap source for them, I can put off spending $1,000 for a new set of everything.


----------

